# Aretha Franklin



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

According to a report from Showbiz 411, the Queen of Soul Aretha Franklin is “gravely ill in Detroit. The family is asking for prayers and privacy.”




Franklin, 76, struggled with weight, alcohol and she was a heavy smoker. She gained and lost weight, quit smoking and in 2011, Franklin canceled a concert tour to have a surgery that was rumored to have been to remove cancerous tumors. She never confirmed the diagnosis but a year later, in 2011, she had a comeback concert but the comeback didn’t last as over the next few years, she canceled several big dates to deal with undisclosed medical


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I wish her the best but unfortunately that doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

ldiat said:


> According to a report from Showbiz 411, the Queen of Soul Aretha Franklin is "gravely ill in Detroit. The family is asking for prayers and privacy."
> 
> Franklin, 76, struggled with weight, alcohol and she was a heavy smoker. She gained and lost weight, quit smoking and in 2011, Franklin canceled a concert tour to have a surgery that was rumored to have been to remove cancerous tumors. She never confirmed the diagnosis but a year later, in 2011, she had a comeback concert but the comeback didn't last as over the next few years, she canceled several big dates to deal with undisclosed medical


Thanks for letting us know. She's a treasure, even though I'm not the biggest fan. There is no denying she is one of the best female singers of all time!


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

:angel:


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Sad news indeed. A Legend and rightfully so. God bless.

V


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

read this on a Google page
Aretha Franklin — who has previously struggled with her health — is very sick and her death is “imminent,” PEOPLE confirms.

wow! sad


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Ms Franklin passed today.
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/16/...Article&region=Footer&contentCollection=Music


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

starthrower said:


> Ms Franklin passed today.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/16/...pe=Article®ion=Footer&contentCollection=Music


do not like post, viewed also very sad.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

As somebody who grew up in the States in the 60s with her music, I doubt that I'm alone in saying that I feel almost like I lost a little piece of my soul today. She leaves a void that can't be filled. She was always just "Aretha"-there was no need to use her last name, because there was only one Aretha. No other female singer came even close.

RIP, Queen of Soul. I hope you've already run across Duane Allman and are doing a reprise of _The Weight_ with him.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2018)

It's raining here in Detroit today.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2018)

An incredible performer and musician, the world will sadly miss her.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

laurie said:


> :angel:


I absolutely love her version of _I Say A Little Prayer_. She, along with the background singers, absolutely nail this song.

Good choice, laurie.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

If anybody is interested, WKCR FM (Columbia University, NYC) is doing an all-day Aretha memorial broadcast today. You can listen online at this link.

https://www.cc-seas.columbia.edu/wkcr/


----------



## Guillet81 (Jul 4, 2016)

Aretha apparently had a phenomenal range. She once filled in for Pavarotti on a recording when he was indisposed.


----------

